# AirPlay Mirroring to Apple TV



## jacbec

Would like to use AirPlay to mirror my TiVo recording stream to my Apple TV/TV


----------



## Dan203

Have to jailbreak for that


----------



## jacbec

Tried that, didn't work.


----------



## Dan203

There is a way to do it. I think there is an app that will hack the TiVo app and unlock AirPlay. Can't remember what it's called though. I'm sure if you search around in here there are instructions.


----------



## cjbrynildson

Why is this feature blocked from my iPad/iPhone? 

I purposely purchased the Stream to recorded shows on a different TV using Apple TV and my iPad. 

Slingbox lets you mirror the video, (so in theory I know it's possible)....TiVo just locks mirroring out.

Anyone know why?


----------



## Dan203

If you want to play shows on another TV why not just get a Mini instead?

We're not 100% sure why it's limited. Could be a limitation imposed by CableLabs or it could be that they just want to sell more Minis.


----------



## windracer

Dan203 said:


> Have to jailbreak for that





jacbec said:


> Tried that, didn't work.





Dan203 said:


> There is a way to do it. I think there is an app that will hack the TiVo app and unlock AirPlay. Can't remember what it's called though. I'm sure if you search around in here there are instructions.


You need xCon and UnrestrictorPremium. Haven't tried it myself, but Fofer has.


----------



## SDRoamio

Any chance this limitation will be removed when they roll out OOH streaming?


----------



## stoli412

SDRoamio said:


> Any chance this limitation will be removed when they roll out OOH streaming?


I highly doubt we will ever see support for AirPlay streaming. My guess is they don't want to cannibalize Mini sales.

It's a shame because it would such a great feature to have especially when combined with OOH streaming. Over at a friend's house and want to watch the last episode of Walking Dead? Sure I'll just AirPlay it to your Apple TV!

We can dream...


----------



## Dan203

stoli412 said:


> It's a shame because it would such a great feature to have especially when combined with OOH streaming. Over at a friend's house and want to watch the last episode of Walking Dead? Sure I'll just AirPlay it to your Apple TV!


This is likely a CableLabs issue. None of this streaming stuff is really covered by the original CableCARD spec, so they have to get special permission from CableLabs for all of this stuff. CableLabs could be the one preventing them from allowing AirPlay.


----------



## DeWitt

I'm still hopeful as other apps seem to be adding it slowly... there is still hope.


----------



## stoli412

Dan203 said:


> This is likely a CableLabs issue. None of this streaming stuff is really covered by the original CableCARD spec, so they have to get special permission from CableLabs for all of this stuff. CableLabs could be the one preventing them from allowing AirPlay.


That might be part of the reason, but I'm not convinced. Most channels/shows are set as "copy freely," and we can do all sorts of things with those shows that CableLabs probably doesn't like. I use kmttg all the time to download and archive shows and movies for later viewing.

I really see the restriction as being more of a way to protect Mini sales and monthly service fees. I have 1 Roamio and 2 Minis in my house, along with 3 Apple TVs. If Airplay was enabled, I'd seriously consider getting rid of 1 of those Minis on a TV that's not used very often. And now that Airplay can stream in the background in iOS 7, it's an even more attractive option since it doesn't monopolize the iPad/iPhone while streaming.

Another pie-in-the-sky dream of mine: Apple creates an app store for the Apple TV and TiVo writes an app for it. I'd definitely use that, even if it meant paying a monthly fee for the privilege.


----------



## Austin Bike

I'd probably pay $99 for an AppleTV app that would let me stream from my tivo to an apple TV. Especially if it could stream both live and recorded content


----------



## stoli412

Austin Bike said:


> I'd probably pay $99 for an AppleTV app that would let me stream from my tivo to an apple TV. Especially if it could stream both live and recorded content


I was thinking more of a free app with a monthly subscription, but a one-off payment might be nice too. Don't know if it will ever happen though...Apple creating a TV app store or TiVo writing an app.


----------



## Austin Bike

I am opposed to monthly subscriptions. I have 4 Tivos with lifetime. The breakeven on them is about 2.5 years or so. My oldest one is a single tuner series 2 that is probably close to 10 years old. If not more. I have gotten more than my money's worth out of the units; I'll take the bet that the hardware lasts longer than 2.5 years. I had one die on me and they transferred my sub to a new series 2 dual tuner for $99 if I recall.


----------

